# Job interview questions to be expected from NZ Software engineering company



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

A NZ company which I have applied through Seek has scheduled a Skype interview for .Net Senior Developer position.

Could you kindly share some experience and what kind of questions (both technical and non-technical) can be expected.


----------



## NZ1983Seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

I think it would differ from company to company and also based on the tech stack. Better to check sites like glassdoor for specific interview questions on that specific country.


----------

